# George Stockwell Silver Cased Pocket Watches



## sam.

Hi Chaps,just wanted to share a couple of new arrivals,both cleaned up well,work and keep time.

I managed to win the sterile dial one,and then went on to research George Stockwell,who's mark is stamped on the case,and found the Limit for sale on the same auction site,so not having much will power i bought that one to. 

Here's some info gleamed off the net,most provided by David Boettcher.

George Stockwell's company Stockwell & Co were recorded in June 1907 as importers of silver (e.g. dressing table sets, watches, Georg Jensen silver) and Assay Agents at 16/18 Finsbury Street, London.

Described as an importer of foreign watches,Stockwell & Co Ltd, who were listed in Birmingham in 1912 as agents to Messageries Nationales Express and Messageries Anglo-Suisse, continental, foreign and general shipping agents, special tariff for small consignments abroad.

Stockwell did not manufacture watches or cases, and would have imported from a number of different Swiss manufacturers.

An interesting point about hallmarking is in London,the hallmarking year commenced on May 19th, the Feast Day of Saint Dunstan, patron saint of gold and silversmiths, which is nearly half way through the calendar year,so an item marked with an "a" the date letter for 1916, could have been marked at any time from May 19th 1916 to May 18th 1917,and so on.

First up,is the Limit 1917.



















Movement has Limit and Swiss made stamped on the dial.




























Next up....................


----------



## sam.

Is the one from 1918.














































More picks.....


----------



## sam.

The End.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Gorgeous watches, Sam...now all you need is a lovely silver vesta case to complete the set! :naughty: (Only joking, Sam...I saw your last post and know the feeling well!)


----------



## a6cjn

Two nice examples, they look very crisp and don't seem to have had much pocket wear.

have to say though, that the curb link chain on the second one looks a tad heavy, might just be the pic though

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7

Nice watches Sam. I used to know a "Claire" Stockwell..... does that count?  Sadly she has gone...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

sam. said:


>


Love the 'fish scaling' in the lid of that one, Sam...when I worked in the maintenance dept of the compressor manufacturers Compair BroomWade, we used to make drill stands out of blocks of aluminium and then fish scale them with a disc of emery paper glued to the end of a dowel and spun in a drill press.


----------



## a6cjn

Engineer's turning we used to call it 

Chris


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> Gorgeous watches, Sam...now all you need is a lovely silver vesta case to complete the set! :naughty: (Only joking, Sam...I saw your last post and know the feeling well!)


Thanks Rog,or your gorgeous pocket watch chains! :wub:



a6cjn said:


> Two nice examples, they look very crisp and don't seem to have had much pocket wear.
> 
> have to say though, that the curb link chain on the second one looks a tad heavy, might just be the pic though
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris,your right there doesn't seem to be much wear on the case backs,it was a pleasant surprise when each of them came through the post.

Right again with the chain,its massive,it was a Silver bracelet of mine that broke years ago,and it looked way to big,so i changed it for a smaller Silver one,

and put the big one on the Limit for now,till i can pair it with my Silver 19th century pocket watch chain(heirloom) from a friends attic in Basingstoke. 

BTW exc crown tube and bow,the Swiss Sterile dialed one is 48mm and the Limit is 52mm thicker and much heavier.



harryblakes7 said:


> Nice watches Sam. I used to know a "Claire" Stockwell..... does that count?  Sadly she has gone...


Thanks Harry. 

I don't know if knowing Claire Stockwell counts,unless she's a distant relative of his? ^_^ 

Some of my friends have already gone to,sadly it'll happen to all of us...but not for a long time yet(touching my wooden table  )



Roger the Dodger said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the 'fish scaling' in the lid of that one, Sam...when I worked in the maintenance dept of the compressor manufacturers Compair BroomWade, we used to make drill stands out of blocks of aluminium and then fish scale them with a disc of emery paper glued to the end of a dowel and spun in a drill press.
Click to expand...

I like the ingenuity and the skill,i bet its not done like that anymore.


----------



## woody77

hi thay are both very nice do you do all the work on the movements and faces and cases all the best woody77 .


----------



## sam.

woody77 said:


> hi thay are both very nice do you do all the work on the movements and faces and cases all the best woody77 .


Thanks Woody, :thumbsup:

I can't service the movements woody,i have a local man for that,but i can perform some repairs on them,(replacing parts etc.)

I do strip the watches down,putting the movement in a sealed container,to work on the rest of the watch(crystal,dial,hands,case etc.

With these two watches it was easy,as Silver will polish up to a deep shine very easily and quickly,and the crystal is glass,so no work to do there.

As the dials are ceramic,they come up like brand new,again very easily,great materials to work with and clean up,the results can be very satisfying. 

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## AlanJohn

Two very nice watches Sam. And a lovely heavy chain to go with them. Well done. They keeping good time?


----------



## sam.

AlanJohn said:


> Two very nice watches Sam. And a lovely heavy chain to go with them. Well done. They keeping good time?


Thanks Alan.

The Limit runs for 30hrs and at the end of that time is one minute slow,give or take a few seconds,

and the other one runs for 40hrs and is two minutes slow.

I'm pretty sure they both haven't had a recent service,and would benefit from one,but not bad for 90+ year old watches through the post.


----------

